# landslide



## aris2chat (May 3, 2014)

surprised that there is no post about the land slide in northern afghanistan.

350 dead and some 4000 missing.

landslide was due to rain.  There was a wedding taking place in the area.

rescue workers are having trouble getting into the area and there is not enough heavy equiptment to move the 100 feet of earth and rock of the landslide.


----------



## longknife (May 3, 2014)

This is a picture of it.


----------



## waltky (May 3, 2014)

Is tough place to get to and soldiers needed to guard the rescue workers...

*Aid, rescue efforts mounted after deadly landslide in northern Afghanistan*
_Saturday, May 3,`14   Aid groups rushed assistance to Afghanistans northern province of Badakhshan on Saturday, a day after a landslide buried scores of homes under more than 30 feet of mud._


> The landslide struck midday Friday about 50 miles from Afghanistans northeastern border with Tajikistan, and officials said at least 350 people were killed instantly. But more than 24 hours later, there were conflicting reports about how many other people might still be buried under debris.  A spokesman for the provincial governor told several media outlets Saturday that 2,100 people were missing and presumed dead. Other provincial leaders stressed the likelihood that the figure was too high but said precise tallies of dead and missing may not be known for weeks, if ever.  With officials worried about new landslides in the area, villagers frantically dug for survivors Saturday. A battalion of Afghan National Army soldiers arrived on the scene, but a senior military commander said there was little hope of finding anyone alive.  Because of the thickness of the mud, there was nothing we could do, said Gen. Zahir Azimi, an army spokesman.  The landslide is the latest in a string of deadly disasters in Afghanistan, a country already struggling with terrorism, poverty and an uncertain future as the NATO-led coalition withdraws most of its remaining forces this year.
> 
> Over the past 10 days, Afghanistan has endured severe flash flooding, an earthquake and a coal-mine explosion that killed 20 miners. Fridays landslide threatens to become one of the countrys deadliest natural disasters in at least a decade.  The mudslide followed several days of heavy rain in Badakhshans Argo district, a remote area that includes the Hindu Kush and Pamir mountain ranges. Many of the houses are made of mud, stone and straw, and the landslide struck without warning, officials said, instantly encasing about 350 homes.  As rescuers from neighboring villages arrived, a second slide occurred, killing nearly all of the first responders, said Mohammed Zekaria, a legislator from the area.  On Saturday, assistance teams from the United Nations and the Afghan Red Crescent Society were working to set up emergency shelters and distribute food, water and medical supplies to more than 4,000 displaced residents. But the area is largely inaccessible by vehicle, which was complicating rescue and aid efforts.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (May 4, 2014)

Afghanistan throwin' in the towel on mudslide...

*&#8216;No Hope&#8217; for Those Buried by Mudslide, Afghanistan Official Says*
_MAY 3, 2014  &#8212; A day after landslides buried much of a village in northeastern Afghanistan, local officials said they feared that more than 2,000 people were dead, entombed in a blanket of earth nearly 30 feet deep._


> Officials are expected to designate the site, in the remote village of Abi Barak in Badakhshan Province, a mass grave.  &#8220;There is no hope for those buried under the mud to be rescued,&#8221; said Mohammad Zikeria Sawda, a member of Parliament from Badakhshan, who visited the area on Saturday.  President Hamid Karzai declared Sunday a national day of mourning and ordered all flags flown at half-staff. He also asked that Afghans and aid groups come to the assistance of those affected by the landslides, calling the episode a &#8220;human tragedy.&#8221;
> 
> On Friday, the United Nations said that the death toll was at least 350. But a day after the initial landslides the exact number of dead remained unknown. Whole portions of Abi Barak have been buried by landslides, freezing entire families in place beneath the earth and debris and thwarting efforts to claw people out. It appeared that almost half of the mountain had simply fallen on top of Abi Barak.  &#8220;It is very difficult for rescue teams to operate and take out the bodies from the mud,&#8221; said Gul Ahmad Bedar, the deputy governor of Badakhshan. &#8220;Even the advance machinery cannot operate usefully in taking out the bodies from some of the areas.&#8221;  The possibility that yet another chunk of earth might cleave from the nearby mountain kept rescue workers on high alert.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 1, 2017)

Big ol' landslide in Colombia...




*Colombian landslide victims' desperate calls for help*
_Sat, 01 Apr 2017 - Colombians made desperate calls from rooftops as landslides moved in to wreck their sleeping town._


> "We are begging for help, the river has got us, help us please." This was the desperate message in just one of the many phone calls made to emergency services in the Colombian province of Putumayo on Sunday night as landslides rushed into neighbourhoods and began to sweep homes away. Another resident made a call from the roof of her home as the water levels rose around her. Barely able to catch her breath, she cried: "Please help us, the water has entered my house. It's taken all the gear, the car. Please help us." She called on "the emergency services, the mayor, everyone" to help her neighbourhood of La Esmeralda, in the provincial capital, Mocoa. Pleas were also made for helicopters to be sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Colombia landslides: More than 100 die as Putumayo suffers heavy rain*
_Sat, 01 Apr 2017 - Dozens are injured and many missing in Putumayo province as heavy rain causes mudslides._


> Landslides have killed at least 154 people in south-west Colombia and left many more injured, says President Juan Manuel Santos. Hours of heavy rains overnight caused rivers to burst their banks, flooding homes with mud in Putumayo province. An unknown number of people are missing. One army officer said the main local hospital was struggling to cope. Mr Santos, who has travelled to the area, said troops had been deployed as part of a national emergency response. He declared a state of emergency in the region. The national fire service said at least 190 people had been injured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 2, 2017)

Death and destruction in wake of Colombia landslide...




*Colombia landslide: Rescue teams race to reach survivors*
_Sun, 02 Apr 2017 - Rescuers dig through debris hunting for survivors after mudslides left more than 200 people dead._


> Rescuers are digging through mud and debris in the hunt for those missing after devastating mudslides in Colombia left more than 200 dead.  More than 1,000 soldiers and police are involved in the relief effort in Putumayo province.  Heavy rain flooded the town of Mocoa in the country's south-west, with mud and rocks burying whole neighbourhoods and forcing residents to flee their homes.  President Juan Manuel Santos said that 44 of the identified dead are children.  "Until we have the last person identified we are not going to stop," said President Santos, who flew to the area on Saturday after the landslide struck.  There were at least 400 people injured and 200 missing, the army said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*The Latest: Death toll rises to 207 in Colombia avalanche*
_Apr 2,`17 -- The Latest on the deadly river overflow in southern Colombia (all times local):_


> 12:15 p.m.
> 
> Colombian President Juan Manuel Santos says that at least 207 people have been killed in a water and mud avalanche in the country's south, but the death toll is changing "every moment."  Santos spoke Sunday in his latest update on the tragedy.  Authorities say another 200 people including many children were injured and just as many remain unaccounted for amid the destruction in the city of Mocoa.  Heavy rains sent floodwaters, mud and debris surging through homes in the city around midnight Friday. That left the streets covered Saturday morning in thick sand, mud and tree limbs from the rivers and forest that surround the community.  People are digging through the ruins, salvaging what they can of their possessions and looking for their missing loved ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 3, 2017)

FARC offers to help with mudslide tragedy...




*Colombian mudslide death toll rises to 254*
_April 3, 2017  -- At least 254 people died and 400 more were injured in mudslides over the weekend in Colombia, the military said Sunday._


> While the whereabouts of many people remain unknown, rescue workers were searching for survivors and transporting them to safety, The New York Times reported.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




See also:

*Colombia's FARC rebels offer to help town destroyed by mudslide*
_April 3, 2017 -- Colombia's FARC rebel group has offered to provide assistance to the devastated town of Mocoa following mudslides but such help requires government approval._


> "Amid the tragedy in Mocoa, the Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia sympathizes and accompanies -- count on us. We are ready to help," the FARC group said in a statement.  The FARC rebels are undergoing a transition period established under a peace agreement with the Colombian government to disarm and bring an end to the decades-long conflict between the government and the rebels.  At least 254 people died and more than 200 were injured in Mocoa while dozens more residents were missing after the mudslides over the weekend that occurred when heavy rains caused three rivers to swell and flood the capital of the Putumayo department.
> 
> Colombian President Juan Manuel Santos declared a state of emergency to offer assistance as quickly as possible. He vowed that the town will recover and that authorities will accelerate the construction of a new hospital in Mocoa, adding that people in the town would have better access to healthcare than before.  "Today we began planning for what will be the reconstruction of Mocoa. We are going to recover and improve the affected homes," Santos said in a statement. "Colombians, I urge that with generosity we lend a hand to our compatriots in the midst of pain and difficulty."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 4, 2017)

A muddy nightmare...




*Flood-stricken city in Colombia mourns as death toll climbs*
_Apr 4,`17 -- Lines of people quietly walked the streets of Mocoa, followed by hearses carrying coffins to a cemetery where open graves waited._


> The survivors of the deadly flood that washed through this city in southern Colombia were burying their loved ones Monday after authorities began to release the remains recovered from a disaster that has shaken the country.  Colombian authorities said at least 273 people were killed when rivers surrounding Mocoa overflowed and sent a wall of water and debris surging through the city over the weekend. The death toll was expected to rise since many more were missing and bodies are still being found.
> 
> Danilo Garzon Garcia, a 22-year-old resident of the city, had spent the previous day searching with other family members for his young sister. They finally found her body at the local hospital, able to recognize her battered remains because of her underwear.  "It is better this way, better to know," Garzon said as he walked alongside the car carrying her body to the cemetery. "At least we know where she is."  The Colombian Red Cross said it has received 374 requests for help from families unable to locate loved ones, people whose whereabouts were still unknown three days after the disaster.  Much of Mocoa was still strewn with rocks, tree limbs, and brown muck. Search and rescue teams continued to probe piles of debris whenever someone heard a possible sound of movement.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Colombia landslide: A vision of life in mud-covered Mocoa*
_Tue, 04 Apr 2017 - The BBC's Laura Bicker is in Mocoa, sharing images of the immediate landslide recovery efforts._


> Hundreds of people are confirmed to have lost their lives in Saturday's landslide in Colombia.  Forty thousand people live in the south-western town of Mocoa that was hit by a torrent of mud and debris.   The search for survivors continues, but hopes are fading fast for those still waiting on news about loved ones.  The BBC's Laura Bicker has been reporting from the region - sharing images of those affected by the tragedy.  The town was devastated by mudslides as water tore through its centre after a night of extremely heavy rain.  Neighbourhoods were swept away amongst the rising water levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

